# 1/20 scale Scopedog Diorama



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a rather large diorama in mind it involves a 1/20 scale Scopedog and a post apocalyptic 4wd Gremlin. I'm still getting all of the components together and will keep you posted with progress pictures.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So okay, I went to a little local art school from 1975 to 1978, with maybe 300 students, and parking for maybe 100. This resulted in people parking like sardines in the middle of the lot, and people constantly interrupting classes to ask people to move their cars. My drawing and animation teacher was a great fella named Richard Protovin, who had a devilish humor and typical 70s gay demeanor that gets lampooned so much in general entertainment.

So one day, someone stuck their head into the classroom and called out "Does anybody here own the orange Gremlin?"

Richard got a devilish grin and said "I _AM _an orange gremlin!"

:lol:


(See, it DID have something to do with this thread!)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This will be cool.

I bet that gremlin is TONS of fun on the highway...jeepers


Steve


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys and gals I'm Back, I have not been able to get online for awhile due to computer problems. I had to get my computer wiz son to breath a little bit more life into the old girl. So I finally have something to show you on this diorama. The Scopedog is knocked out laying on it's back with a skeletal pilot figure in the cockpit. A female warrior of the wasteland is standing over the pilot gun drawn making sure there are no zombie shenanigans going on, her 4wd battle Gremlin parked nearby. I have a few progress pictures to show you let me know what you think.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love this. and the mad max gremlin is too cool. Great work! Nice touch on the long-dead pilot.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking great so far!

Sean


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a few more progress pictures of the Scopedog and the Gremlin, I still have some dry brushing and finish detailing to do on them. I will start painting the interior of the car and the figures next I'm thinking about adding a tree or something.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the use of the tree trunk as a base.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

My Post Apocalyptic Scopedog Diorama is finished I decided to paint the battle Germlin a little different and added the tree. I ended up not putting the tree in the robot's hand I hope you all like it.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's really cool. Very nice job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------

